# Like a slow boat to China, a berry long awaited build



## Brink (Jun 18, 2017)

over a year of planning.
I want a stool.
Like a small bench.
With a shelf.
Make it an end table.
Diagrams, pictures, emails and visits.

Lumber...there's another three months...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Brink (Jun 18, 2017)

When your needs exceed your bandsaws resaw capacity

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 6 | Informative 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 18, 2017)




----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 18, 2017)

What is the wood?


----------



## Brink (Jun 18, 2017)

Lou Currier said:


> What is the wood?



It's in the thread title


----------



## Brink (Jun 18, 2017)

Lou Currier said:


> What is the wood?



Chinaberry

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 18, 2017)

Brink said:


> It's in the thread title



Cryptic

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Jun 18, 2017)

Lou Currier said:


> Cryptic



I spend more time coming up with titles than I do actual work

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Tony (Jun 18, 2017)

I love these builds of yours! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 18, 2017)

Lots of patience to keep that saw straight for a resaw cut. Great job!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 18, 2017)

You need a frame saw.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Jun 18, 2017)

You need a bigger bandsaw...

Reactions: Agree 8


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 18, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> Lots of patience to keep that saw straight for a resaw cut. Great job!



and skill...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 18, 2017)

Nice looking wood! My sandblaster wants to do your chinaberry.....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tclem (Jun 18, 2017)

Australia is farther so a boat to china is faster.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Blueglass (Jun 19, 2017)

I love Chinaberry. Ash grain with a Mahogany like color when finished. Smells really good when cut too.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## Brink (Jun 21, 2017)

Back on it

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## Brink (Jun 22, 2017)

Tclem said:


> Australia is farther so a boat to china is faster.



Guess your correct. 
I can't see Australia from here

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Brink (Jun 23, 2017)

Fella wants wild grain.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Blueglass (Jun 23, 2017)

I can smell it from here, That stuff would make a great humidor. Pretty grain too.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Brink (Jun 23, 2017)

Blueglass said:


> I can smell it from here, That stuff would make a great humidor. Pretty grain too.



All I smell is burnt hydraulic oil and diesel fuel

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Blueglass (Jun 23, 2017)

Brink said:


> All I smell is burnt hydraulic oil and diesel fuel


I hate the smell of diesel exhaust! The smell of it coming off salt water is even worse. I hope tp never pull traps again. I think I need more Chinaberry to wash the thought out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Jun 27, 2017)

Started joining the stool's top to the yet unshaped legs

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Brink (Jun 30, 2017)

All the joinery is cut

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Brink (Jun 30, 2017)

This is either the ugliest stool, or at least the ugliest I've ever seen.

Stay tuned...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink (Jun 30, 2017)

A little underbevel...



 

And now a cove...

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 30, 2017)




----------



## Brink (Jun 30, 2017)

Marking some arches...

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 30, 2017)

Those little touches will add a lot to the look.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Jun 30, 2017)

Smoothing some curves

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Brink (Jun 30, 2017)

Dry fit. Waiting to hear which way to go with the shelf

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Brink (Jun 30, 2017)

Shopdog making good use of cold floor and her own fan

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 30, 2017)

I have to say, seeing what you did with the insides of the legs with those arches, I realized something was lacking with the half circle cutouts I've used in the past. Thank you for sharing with us. Those little things help all of us get to the next level!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Brink (Jul 4, 2017)

Getting ready to sand the stool, in meantime, start laying out the end table


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 4, 2017)

Brink said:


> Getting ready to sand the stool, in meantime, start laying out the end table
> 
> View attachment 130493



How well will it really work on its side like that?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Brink (Jul 4, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> How well will it really work on its side like that?



I have no clue!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 4, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> How well will it really work on its side like that?


If your falling down drunk probably real good!Youll never know the difference.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Jul 4, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> If your falling down drunk probably real good!Youll never know the difference.



Good idea!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 4, 2017)

Brink said:


> Good idea!
> 
> View attachment 130494



For those you need one of these tables....

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Brink (Jul 5, 2017)

Little end table is getting some shape

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 5, 2017)

Nice legs, lol. top needs something...........

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Jul 6, 2017)

Top and shelf are getting blended into the legs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Brink (Jul 7, 2017)

Sanded and Danish oiled

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 7, 2017)

Man the skinny one has a great book match on the top.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Brink (Jul 16, 2017)

Five coats of poly, wet sanded between coats.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 16, 2017)

Beautiful!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Jul 16, 2017)

Those are nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink (Jul 20, 2017)

One end table, and one stool/table is completed!

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 20, 2017)

Thats a pretty exceptional job on that finish Brink.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Jul 20, 2017)

NYWoodturner said:


> Thats a pretty exceptional job on that finish Brink.



Thanks.
Got five coats of poly on both pieces, wasn't happy with the big one, sanded it all off and put on three more coats

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------

